# Missing my boy Tucker



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Tears filled my eyes reading your thread, Steve. Tucker was a lucky boy to have you and loved you dearly. He is watching over you and Fiona every minute of the day....hugs to you.

Have a wonderful time camping and take lots of pictures for us!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you on this incredibly sad day. Tucker was a very handsome and special boy who will always be watching over you. Have a great time camping with Fiona.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

The anniversaries are so hard...


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Anniversaries are so difficult. Your words honour Tucker beautifully


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

We all loved Tucker by the time he left. You shared him so beautifully with us, thank you for that. I hope that you and Miss Fiona make some wonderful memories on your up coming trip. I say go where ever your heart leads you. Stay safe, we will miss you !!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Tears falling here as well. I did remember that it was about this time of year that you had to say good-bye to Tucker. I loved seeing pics of Tucker in his wagon.

Enjoy your camping trip with the beautiful Fiona!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Time moves on for us left behind, but we never ever forget those that we have loved and lost. I'm sure Tucker will be watching over you and Fiona as you leave for your camping trip

Run free Tucker and sleep softly


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Cyber hugs Steve-- hard to believe it's been 2 years since the old gang met up at the Bridge-- Barkley, Copper, Tucker and Barb's Toby. I'll be looking for a few balls tossed down from the bridge (and turtles) from the Bridge boys party going on in Tucker's honor today honoring his anniversary.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> We all loved Tucker by the time he left.


We sure did:smooch::smooch::smooch: and I sure miss him too.

there are so many tucker pictures in my mind. the one(s) of him running through the (brrrrrr) snow, fishing, asking for a treat at the vet's, wearing his senior citizen discount hat, canoeing:doh: and of course the cranberry bog and wagon pics. What a big, sweet, good looking lug he was. It's jsut never long enough my friend, but I know his life was better with you than it could have been with any other person.

I hope you and your lady love have a good time camping. I know Tucker is giving you guys a nudge in the right direction.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sending you lots and lots of hugs, and hoping for a sign from Tucker while you and your lovely lady are camping.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*



GoldenCamper said:


> Two years ago this morning he passed away in my arms. I went out back by myself this morning at his time of passing and had a good cry. It has not been easy and I have missed him so, always will.
> 
> I try to remember how he was always a constantly happy guy with a lust for life. I have tried so hard to honor him by being the same but sometimes the sorrow overwhelms me.
> 
> I leave soon for camping with Fiona and know he will be beside me. Love you more than words can say my beautiful boy ♥


STEVE:

What you wrote about Tucker was just beautiful and I know Tucker will walk beside you, when you and Fiona go camping!!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I hear you Steve...and my bet would be so does Tucker. Have a great camping trip with Fiona and create some more wonderful memories.

Pete


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Thinking of you on this hard day. Tucker was such a special guy!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Tucker was part of this forum long before I joined. I would love to have enough strength and courage to go back and read old posts, to know more about Barkley, Tucker, Di, Copper, ... but just cant. There are so many new bridge posts to fill in my heart with sorrow and pain, and then those anniversary threads show up as reminders that time has nothing to do with it, those who were gone are missed since then and always will be.
 
Enjoy your trip with sweet Fiona, your Tucker and Dearda will travel with you in your thoughts and your heart.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Don't worry Buddy's Mom. Those boys were in a lot of happy threads too.
Full of mischief and the love of life right up to the end. It is too easy to lose focus on that when we all miss them so much.

Tucker, Barkley and Copper were all rescues who didn't have a good chance to move forward until each of us found each other and we sure made the most of our time together.

The pain does get easier, but the loss is always so near - just like they were.


And yes, I typed that through tears.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you my friends. He was an exception boy in so many ways. Makes me happy so many remember him. 



Claire's Friend said:


> I say go where ever your heart leads you.





coppers-mom said:


> I know Tucker is giving you guys a nudge in the right direction.


I have not been way up north to "real" camping since '09. What we do remains to be seen as I do not plan out things, just take it day by day. My little girl turns 10 soon and although she has seen much, she hasn't experience the true wilderness my bridge kids have. It is more important to my human brain, she could care less where we go.

I will share a memory that makes me smile. Tucker could spot a wild critter a quarter mile away. That boy had eagle vision till the day he passed. One day walking down a dirt road I saw a moose quietly eating in the marsh not a hundred yards away,he never saw it. I took a pic of him smiling with the moose behind him. Makes me laugh to this day. I would share it but don't think I have scanned that one yet, shooting film that day.

Buddy's mom, You should look at those threads. They are not all gloom and doom. A roller coaster ride for sure but it is what we sign up for, like it or not. 

Copper ate a squirrel shortly after having his spleen removed for instance with no ill effect. We had some silly boys, god bless them.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I have said this before steve, you were a wonderful, dad to tucker,and you are to your girl, i admire you ,that you love so deeply.


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

Steve, I am just now seeing this and because of you and Tucker you gave my Nugget a chance to have a few more walks. I knew their had to be something that I could use to help her on her walks and then when I had seen Tucker's wagon, I knew that's what I've been looking for. She only got to use her wagon for 3 month's but it was so worth it. Thank You. I am looking forward and seeing pictures when you and Fiona get home.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Bumping, three years tomorrow morning. God how I miss him. Sorry not to start a new thread but can't bring myself to right now. Besides, it would be saying the exact same things. Thank you all for your kindness and understanding.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Awwww...it's a sad day. I like to think that because of Tucker, you knew just the right words to say to me. He was a wonderful boy and had a glorious life with you. 

He is still having a glorious life at the bridge and is eyeing that beautiful blonde laying the shade.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Steve, Tucker is looking down at you and Fiona smiling and wagging his tail. He will always be with you. Hugs!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

The fact that Deardra and Tucker surround me is a great comfort on a daily basis. I almost lose touch sometimes when I take Fiona off camping being out of a routine as it where. Thing is I know they are there in my heart whenever I call them.

We will revisit places of long ago this year. Tears will be shed. But the utmost joy of seeing my "new" little girl experience the favorite places of days gone by will warm my heart. I am glad Tucker and Fiona got to know one another.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I will always smile when I think of your Tucker. He has brought joy to so many here, through your posts. No matter how long we have them, it is all to brief. I can still choke up when I think of my first girl Smoka, and she has been gone 26 years in October. They touch our hearts so deeply. Hugs coming your way from NC....Dawn


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Will be thinking of you. Anniversary days are so tough  He will always live on in your heart and lovely memories.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

GoldenMum said:


> I will always smile when I think of your Tucker. He has brought joy to so many here, through your posts. No matter how long we have them, it is all to brief. I can still choke up when I think of my first girl Smoka, and she has been gone 26 years in October. They touch our hearts so deeply. Hugs coming your way from NC....Dawn


That means a lot to me, thank you.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

There are sometimes I think we miss them more as the years go by. I remember that he and Morgan almost share the same "Give Back Day". I hope he is up there watching over my girls, he makes a great big brother. That pic of Tucker and Fiona is priceless. A direct "reaspiritation", no wonder she is such a love!! Have fun on your Epic Journey, we will expect lots of stories (and pics) when you get back !!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I agree with SM, I cannot wait to share the journey through your pictures and words! Safe travels to you and pretty Miss F.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

A bittersweet day for you, one filled with sadness but yet so many wonderful memories. My thoughts are with you. 

Enjoy the camping trip with Miss Fiona, looking forward to hearing all about it and seeing all the great pictures.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Sweet memories, we all hang on to them. I am glad you and Fiona will be making new ones. Take lots of pictures ( I know you will )

I will always Love and remember the picture of Tucker in the wagon. HUGS for you Steve!


----------



## Jaime2061 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm so sorry. The heartache is so so hard I don't know how we get through it. I guess I just try to remind myself how lucky I am to have shared my life with such an amazing animal. That gives me a little comfort and knowing I gave my Celty as you did your Tucker an amazing life. Sigh it's just such a heart ache but in my eyes it was worth it.

Sounds like you have amazing memories together


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Bob Dylan said:


> Sweet memories, we all hang on to them. I am glad you and Fiona will be making new ones. Take lots of pictures ( I know you will )
> 
> I will always Love and remember the picture of Tucker in the wagon. HUGS for you Steve!


Really touched me how much you liked and saved that picture.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Bob Dylan said:


> Sweet memories, we all hang on to them. I am glad you and Fiona will be making new ones. Take lots of pictures ( I know you will )
> 
> I will always Love and remember the picture of Tucker in the wagon. HUGS for you Steve!


I remember that picture like it was yesterday! Tucker was such a special boy! His pictures always make my heart smile!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Think of you and Tucker today.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Please join in by lighting a candle in rememberance of and to Honor Tucker.

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Candle lit for beautiful Tucker, we will always remember you on this forum.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

A beautiful picture...thank you so much for sharing it, Bob. 

Candle lit and hoping you find joy and peace in your trip with Fiona.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thinking of you on this sad anniversary. I can't believe it's already been 3 years.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Candle lit! Lots of Hugs for you Steve, you Boy was very special.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Thinking of you and sweet Tucker on this difficult bridge day! Can't tell you how those pictures of Tucker in his precious wagon touched my heart and left an eternal impression of the depth of your love for your boy. On my way to light a candle and say a prayer that Tucker and Diedra are running and playing on this sad day.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Candle lit. I know how hard anniversaries are. Please know that Tucker is happy, it's us that's sad ♥


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

GoldenCamper said:


> Bumping, three years tomorrow morning. God how I miss him. Sorry not to start a new thread but can't bring myself to right now. Besides, it would be saying the exact same things. Thank you all for your kindness and understanding.


Thinking of you on this sad anniversary day. You know how many times I wanted to start a new thread remembering my boy, but never could have any other title that is better than one already there "I miss my Buddy".
Hugs.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I found GRF after Tucker was at the Bridge, but I remember pictures of him in his cart and being touched by your beautiful act of returning his friendship and dedication by ensuring he got out and about to smell the roses. 

Perhaps it sounds like platitudes to say Tucker is perfect and whole as he runs with the wind in his face doing whatever makes him happy as he awaits your return to Heaven one day, but I believe it's true. God bless.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*



GoldenCamper said:


> Two years ago this morning he passed away in my arms. I went out back by myself this morning at his time of passing and had a good cry. It has not been easy and I have missed him so, always will.
> 
> I try to remember how he was always a constantly happy guy with a lust for life. I have tried so hard to honor him by being the same but sometimes the sorrow overwhelms me.
> 
> I leave soon for camping with Fiona and know he will be beside me. Love you more than words can say my beautiful boy ♥


Steve

Please know my thoughts are with you and I can FEEL how much you miss your sweet Tucker. He was a WONDERFUL boy and I don't think any of us will ever forget him, his pictures in the cart and your undying devotion and love for him. I know Tucker will go with you and Fiona on your trip, as he is always with you!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I will always remember the one of him in the wagon, where he is looking for a fox, you are a great dad,for all your kids, enjoy your get away with fona, and make those memories last, tucker will be with you in spirit,always steve.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Sincere thanks to all for your sentiments. All the candles and messages mean very much to me knowing he is remembered. Having this GRF family is comforting, no one in my real life remembered.

I had a few signs yesterday, just kept my mind open to them. 

One is this. After our walk yesterday we met one of our dog friends named Alex. He looks very similar to a medium-dark Golden. I asked how he was and the owner said he was on the leash because he had been after the foxes. So glad to know they are still around and another dog took Tucker's place and that the foxes "adopted" another dog. I haven't seen them in so long I began to wonder if they were still about.

Should breathing the mountain air later today. Will be so nice to be back in my "home" again embraced by the beauty of it all.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I took this photo in '09 and never shared it. Guess it is time as I don't know if I will ever have the strength to tell his entire story in a complete Rainbow Bridge story of his life as I have meant to. 

It is resized and a dumb down for the web. Doesn't really show details like the original, the dew drops on the grass and sun rays for instance just shine. This was after a big hailstorm came through and our walk afterward. I showed it to my friends never thinking for a moment it was a solemn photo, but everyone said that is a Rainbow Bridge pic. Those comments kinda bothered me at the time but I eventually saw what they meant.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I love (yep - love not past tense) Tucker. He was so much FUN to know. HIs senior discount cap, begging for a treat at the vet's, just enjoying the glorious outdoors with you. The pool with the fish and frog!!!!!!!!!!!!! So much fun and love of life in tht boy.

and I love Fiona and remember her "nurse" pictures with Tucker. He brought her to you so she could have the perfect life like he did.

Hugs to you and your lovely lady on this sad anniversary. I think of your Tucker all the time with my little Tucker namesake. I named him that just to have a place name to call him since I wasn't going to keep him, but I guess Big Tucker and Copper knew better than I did.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Beautiful picture 

I am so sorry for your sad anniversary.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

GoldenCamper said:


> I took this photo in '09 and never shared it. Guess it is time as I don't know if I will ever have the strength to tell his entire story in a complete Rainbow Bridge story of his life as I have meant to.
> 
> It is resized and a dumb down for the web. Doesn't really show details like the original, the dew drops on the grass and sun rays for instance just shine. This was after a big hailstorm came through and our walk afterward. I showed it to my friends never thinking for a moment it was a solemn photo, but everyone said that is a Rainbow Bridge pic. Those comments kinda bothered me at the time but I eventually saw what they meant.


This beautiful picture carried a message for future. It says: "I am leaving now. The light is waiting for me. I will be better there now and will wait for you. You will be fine, just fine."


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> This beautiful picture carried a message for future. It says: "I am leaving now. The light is waiting for me. I will be better there now and will wait for you. You will be fine, just fine."


OK, I am crying now too.
That pic is a message from beyond!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Buddy's mom forever said:


> This beautiful picture carried a message for future. It says: "I am leaving now. The light is waiting for me. I will be better there now and will wait for you. You will be fine, just fine."


So beautiful!

A very beautiful picture Steve, thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

It has been only 4 months for us without our Ylan. Life is not the same and it will never be... Thanks for sharing, crying, honoring and remembering the joy of living with a furry angel.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Steve can't believe how much time has passed since Tucker went to the bridge I always thought of you and Tucker as you know I go caravanning with my dogs and they love it and this year was hard first year without naughty Charlie girl but I went back to visit some of our favourite places.
I bet Tucker and Charlie are swooping stories at the bridge of their adventures and I always loved the picture of Tucker on his wagon.
(hugs)


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Bumping up. 4 years this morning since his passing. Once again I feel a bit bereft of not starting a new thread but what I have to say is already here for the most part. Not easy at all for me to type out more but the memories of him do bring smiles amongst tears.

Thank you all once again for the comments. Many of you got to know and love him with our stories starting back in Dec 2009. 

He will live forever on in my heart forever and hopefully yours too.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

HUGS to you


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve*



GoldenCamper said:


> Bumping up. 4 years this morning since his passing. Once again I feel a bit bereft of not starting a new thread but what I have to say is already here for the most part. Not easy at all for me to type out more but the memories of him do bring smiles amongst tears.
> 
> Thank you all once again for the comments. Many of you got to know and love him with our stories starting back in Dec 2009.
> 
> He will live forever on in my heart forever and hopefully yours too.


Steve: Tucker will live forever in my heart, too!! I still remember you taking him for rides in the wagon! Our Snobear's 4 year anniversary passed on 3/27 and our Smooch's is coming on 12/7. 
Hard to 
believe!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you at this sad time

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Also thinking of you, hugs sent across from me and Mr B.


----------

